# How many miles do you have on your S4?



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm rockin 144000 on stock turbos? 
How about you? 
Miles? 
Stock or not stock turbos? 
PT Cruise '09 Old Wheels 








Euromeet '10 Stock Wheels For Now 









Pics just cause i'm bored


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah and I won the donky donk for my tired stock suspension at the Euromeet. Just to much other work to be done lately.:beer:


----------



## germangorilla (Sep 20, 2008)

Not a S4 but I got over 170,000 on my K03's on my A6 2.7t, been chipped for the past 100k. No issues other than burning a bit of oil. Will hopefully be replacing them soon if I can find a reasonable place on Long Island


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Oops wrong forum thought i was in the S4 forum:banghead: but lets carry on with how many miles your 2.7t has?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

167K, stock K03's, MTM stage 1, original clutch. No issues at all. Such a fun daily driver.


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Original clutch dang you go easy on that it's $1500 if you don't do it yourself. I have an evotech chip I know.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

germangorilla said:


> Not a S4 but I got over 170,000 on my K03's on my A6 2.7t, been chipped for the past 100k. No issues other than burning a bit of oil. Will hopefully be replacing them soon if I can find a reasonable place on Long Island


what chip do you have. I was thinking of getting one for my Allroad. 

2004 Allroad, 95K miles BTW nice and reasonable for miles, just picked it up.


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

135k miles on stock turbos and clutch here.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

83k...original turbos...Neuspeed chip for 15k.


----------



## Chads00S4 (Jul 6, 2010)

89k, purchased with 83k.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

110k miles, stock turbos finally blew 1 week before I the car was scheduled to go to the shop for some Gt25's


----------



## Shinji Hirako (Jul 13, 2010)

Id don't hav an s4 i want one tho!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

just bought mine on july 1st, 2001 A6 2.7T, 98K, original clutch, stock K03's. Runs perfect hope to chip it very soon with a file from eurodyne.ca:thumbup:


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

56k on mine,all bone stock.Just replaced the rear diff as it had a humm in it under light load at highway speeds between 60-and 80mph.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

120k on mine. Stage 3 since ~75k.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

134k. all stock


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

106 stg2+ struggling....


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

*f*

91K on mine although I just picked it up. about to do my first engine pull to replace turbo's etc and go stage 3.. should be an interesting couple weeks haha


----------



## SpeedLimit? (Dec 4, 2010)

194k, bone stock. original clutch is shot. minor tick. missing a few pixels in dash and driver door sensor is shot.


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Dang you win. Anyone beat that I just crossed 148,000 
I'm about to do timing again does somebody know what the life on stock k03's might be. Just gettin paranoid dudes got to be freekin:vampire:


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

140k miles Stock turbos stock clutch. GIAC 91, 034 DV's, AWE DTS Bar, Cat Back exhaust, Bilstin shocks, Eibach springs. 
Everything was working fine untill I cracked my oil pan on new years eve lol.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

88k, stock turbos and giac chip.


----------

